# Arkansas?



## Flarei (Sep 14, 2011)

Does anyone know about any conventions or meets in North West Arkansas?


----------



## blueotter (Sep 19, 2011)

Not in Arkansas per say, but there's quite a few Arkansans who visit Oklacon, coming up a month from today


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 19, 2011)

What's an arkansas.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 19, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> What's an arkansas.



It's like Kansas, but for pirates. Matey.


----------



## Taboo (Sep 24, 2011)

There is NARFA, they meet up from time to time, you can contact http://www.furaffinity.net/user/stickypawz/  as he's the leader of it.
They're pretty cool.


----------



## Flarei (Sep 25, 2011)

We are nothing like Kansas! We have Bill Clinton, hills, diamonds, oil, and nukes!

But anywhom.. Thanks!


----------

